# دراسة و تصميم منشأة تبريد ( مخازن الخضار و الفواكه )



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي في الله 

هذا مشروع تخرج بعنوان 

 دراسة و تصميم منشأة تبريد باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية 

وسأقوم برفع الأجزاء المهمة في تصميم المستودعات أولاً 

____________________________

ملاحظة : 

يقوم الإخوة المهندسين بمتابعة الشرح و التعليق و التنويه للأخطاء و التوسع أو التصحيح .

و ذلك حتى تتم الفائدة .

أخوكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

الأبعاد الأساسية لمستودعات التبريد :​إن حجم الغرفة يعتمد على كمية ونوع المواد المراد تبريدها وتخزينها حسب طريقة ترتيبها وحفظها ويمكن أن تكون المواد موضوعة بشكل معلق أو في صناديق مصفوفة على رفوف. 
عند تحديد أبعاد يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار عدة اعتبارات منها اقتصادية أي ترتيب البضائع بشكل يحقق معه استيعاب جيد ومريح للمواد بشكل يؤمن معه حركة منتظمة للهواء وهناك عدة اعتبارات ثانوية منها:
· المسافة التي تأخذها المبخرات من الغرفة.
· المسافة الفارغة من الغرف من أجل الحركة.
· المسافة بين الأعمدة.
· كثافة الترتيب وهي كمية الحمل مقدرة بالطن في واحد متر مكعب.
ويمكن حساب الحجم الذي تشغله المواد الغذائية من العلاقة التالية:
M = Cv .vp​حيث أن:
M:سعة غرفة التبريد [kg].
Vp: الحجم الذي تشغله المواد الغذائية[m3]
Cv: معدل التحميل الحجمي [kg/m3] وهو يتعلق بنوعية المواد الغذائية وكيفية رصها في الصناديق.
ويعطي الجدول التالي معدلات التحميل الحجمي لبعض المواد الغذائية في مستودعات التبريد:




العلاقة بين معدل التحميل السطحيC a[kg/m2]ومعدل التحميل الحجمي Cv[kg/m2]هي:
CA = Cv.Hp​حيث أن:
Hp:عبارة عن ارتفاع المواد الغذائية [m]
وفي مجال مستودعات التبريد يفضل استخدام المشاريع النموذجية التي لها سعات تخزين ثابتة وهي:
(10000,6000,4000,2000,500,100) طن مواد غذائية.


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

خطوات العمل لتحديد أبعاد مستودع التبريد:​· نفرض ارتفاع المستودع H
· نعين ارتفاع المواد الغذائية Hpتبعا لأبعاد الطبليات والصناديق والمسافات بينهم.
· نفرض عامل التحميل الحجمي Cv.
· نعين مسافة الأرضية التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية Ap [m2]من العلاقة التالية:
Vp= m/Cv= AP.HP​· نعين مساحة أرضية مستودع التبريد من العلاقة التالية:
A= AP/ηA
حيث أن:
ηa::عبارة عن عامل استخدام أرضية مستودع التبريد وهو يتوقف على بعد الصناديق أو الطبليات عن الجدران, وعلى المسافة التي تشغلها الممرات.
وبشكل عام ترص الصناديق والطبليات على أبعاد لا تقل عن [20 cm] عن الجداران وبشكل [10cm] عن أرضية الغرفة المبردة, ويستخدم عرض ممرات يتراوح بين [1,2 – 2,2] في حالة استخدام الروافع الشوكية.
وتتوقف قيمة عامل استخدام المستودعات على مساحة الغرفة, كما هو موضح في الجدول (2_2) ومن التحليل السابق يتضح أن ارتفاع مستودع التبريد يكون أكبر من ارتفاع المواد الغذائية وكذلك مساحة أرضية الغرفة تكون أكبر من المساحة التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية.


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

تحديد أبعاد الغرف:​1ـ غرفة التفاح:​ـ نفرض ارتفاع المستودع:
H = 6 [m]
ـ نعين ارتفاع المواد الغذائية Hp:
ارتفاع القفص 1.6[m] (3 أقفاص تعطي ارتفاع 5mتقريباً)
ـ نفرض عامل التحميل الحجمي Cv:
للفواكه من الجدول(1ـ2):
Cv = 400 [kg/m3]
نعين مسافة الأرضية التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية Ap[m2] من العلاقة التالية:



ـ نعين مساحة أرضية مستودع التبريد من العلاقة التالية:





بفرض عامل استخدام الأرضية للغرف المتوسطة 0.82 = η




وبالتالي نختار أبعاد التفاح بحيث يحقق جداء الطول في العرض المساحة المحسوبة للأرضية = 183 m2 (13×14) فتكون أبعاد الغرفة: M3(6,13,14)


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

غرفة الليمون الحامض:​ـ نفرض ارتفاع المستودع:
H = 6 [m]
ـ نعين ارتفاع المواد الغذائية Hp:
ارتفاع القفص 1.6[m] (3 أقفاص تعطي ارتفاع 5mتقريباً)
ـ نفرض عامل التحميل الحجمي Cv:
للفواكه من الجدول(1ـ2):
Cv = 400 [kg/m3]
نعين مسافة الأرضية التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية Ap[m2] من العلاقة التالية:




ـ نعين مساحة أرضية مستودع التبريد من العلاقة التالية:




بفرض عامل استخدام الأرضية للغرف المتوسطة 0.82 = η




وبالتالي نختار الأبعاد بحيث يحقق جداء الطول في العرض المساحة المحسوبة للأرضية = 183 m2 (13×14) فتكون أبعاد الغرفة: M3(6,13,14)


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

غرفة البطاطا:​ـ نفرض ارتفاع المستودع:
H = 6 [m]
ـ نعين ارتفاع المواد الغذائية Hp:
ارتفاع القفص 1.6[m] (3 أقفاص تعطي ارتفاع 5mتقريباً)
ـ نفرض عامل التحميل الحجمي Cv:
للخضار من الجدول(1ـ2):
Cv = 350 [kg/m3]
نعين مسافة الأرضية التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية Ap[m2] من العلاقة التالية:



ـ نعين مساحة أرضية مستودع التبريد من العلاقة التالية:



بفرض عامل استخدام الأرضية للغرف المتوسطة 0.82 = η




وبالتالي نختار الأبعاد بحيث يحقق جداء الطول في العرض المساحة المحسوبة للأرضية = 183 m2 (12×20) فتكون أبعاد الغرفة: M3(20,12,6).


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

وتبعا لمواصفات الصناديق والأقفاص المعطاة في نص المشروع نحصل على النتائج التالية:
أبعاد الصناديق:
V= 0,51 × 0,31 × 0,27 = 0,0426 [M3]

سعة صندوق التفاح والليمون:
M = V.CV = 0,0426×400=17 [KG]
سعة صندوق البطاطا:
M = V.CV = 0.0426 × 350 = 15 [KG]


*




[/url**]*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 أبريل 2009)

اخي في الله -- شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع

خالد العسيلي

وفقك الله ورعاك​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

تخطيط البراد:
أثناء تخطيط البراد وتوزيع الغرف يجب مراعاة ما يلي:
1ـ أن لا تكون غرف الحفظ مفتوحة للوسط الخارجي.
2ـ العمل على تقليل مداخل البراد قدر الإمكان.
3ـ يجب أن تكون غرف الآلات والإدارة والخدمة بحيث تحقق توازن حراري جيد.
4ـ يجب أن تكون غرف الحفظ المتساوية والمتقاربة في درجات الحرارة متجاورة.
5ـ تحقيق حرية الحركة والعمل داخل البراد.
6ـ يجب المراعاة عند بناء البراد أن لا تقل المسافة بين الأعمدة عن ستة أمتار وذلك لتسهيل عملية تثبيت أجهزة التبريد على الجدران.
7ـ يجب أن يلائم ويؤمن التخطيط شروط الأمن الصناعي.


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

أخي زيكو الغالي ..........

سأقوم برفع الموضوع في ملف وورد أو pdf 

و لكن سمحت لنفسي أن أقوم بشرح مبسط لبداية الموضوع لأرى اذا كان الموضوع مهم فأقوم برفعه إن شاء الله

***********************
((( من قال إنني عراقي ))) مع احترامي و تقديري لكل الإخوة في العراق الحبيب ........


أنا خالد العسيلي مهندس تكييف سوري مقيم في السعودية ،...... و أعتقد أن التوقيع يحوي 

خريطة سورية و علم الجمهورية العربية السورية



مع التقدير و الإحترام الفائقين للأخ زيكو الغالي ...... ( باشا التكييف )


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 أبريل 2009)

والله ياريت نكون عرب وكفى
من غير تقسيم-- الاوروبيين قسمونا وراحو اتحدوا---
شفت اللي احنا فيه---وبعدين مش مهم انت من اي مكان طالما لسانك عربي ناطق بالقران--


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

و نحن بعون الله كذلك أخي

نحن مسلمون أولاً عرب ثانياً

ولا يهم من أي بلد نكون ........ وأنا مؤمن بهذا القول تماماً و لكني مشتاق الى بلدي و أهلي فلذلك اعذرني ....

أخي زيكو ( الباشا ) ..........


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

خالد
دورت على كلمه امدح بيها موضوعك و امدحك بيها مش لاقى
سامحنى بقى على عدم المدح


----------



## mansoo (11 أبريل 2009)

اخي وصديقي خالد العسيلي لقد كتبت بالامس طلب مساعدة في هذا الموضوع وارى انك اول من يرد علي لذلك تعجز الكلمات عن وصف شكري لك لذلك كل مااستطيع فعلة الان هو الدعاء لك بتمام الصحة والعافية---ومزيد من التفوق انشاء اللة واكرر شكري ثانيا وثالثا و..........................................................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله سأرفع الموضوع اليوم أو غداً 

بإذن الله

أخوكم : 

خالد


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي تم الرفع على المكتبة 

و برابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/101069811/f7ae55a2/_______.html

و الثمن هو:

 الدعاء لي أن ييسر الله أمري و يغفر لي زلاتي


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو يا خالد يا معلم التكييف 
موفق والى الامام


----------



## ميرا1985 (22 أبريل 2009)

موفق دووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

ان شا الله بالتوفيق 
مابعرف شو بدي قلك 
بس المواضيع اللي عم تقدما كتير ذات قيمة 
موفق


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى العزيز خالد العسيلى على هذا الملف الطيب


----------



## mahmoud hh (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيراً
فقد أصبتم الصميم
ونحن الآن بصدد إعداد مذكرات حسابية شاملة إن شاء الله لدراسات المشاريع الميكانيكية
لذا أرجو من جميع الزملاء المهندسين الإدلاء كل بدلوه في هذا المجال 
مع كامل شكري للجميع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً اخوتي على المرور ............


----------



## eng.osamaa (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الطابلوج (31 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر للاخ خالد العسيلي العضضضضضضضو المميززززززز والرحمة لوالديه الكريمييييييين ششكرا اخي عمل مميز حقا اخوك عربي مسلم مسلم مسلم


----------



## wael22009 (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير يسلمووووووووو


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً اخوتي على المرور

و جزاك خيراً أخي عربي مسلم ( الطابلوج ) على الدعاء .... اللهم آمين و لك مثله أخي .


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (5 أغسطس 2009)

الكبير كبير يا باشمهندس خالد موضوع جميل ومشكور جدا حيث كنت أبحث عن قيم cv وارجو لو في الأمكان تزويدي بملف يحتوي على قيم cv لجميع أنواع المواد وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## م. يامن خضور (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس خالد العسيلي 

أخوكم م. يامن خضور من سوريا الحبيبة


----------



## Faresmuradagha (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراص جزيلاً لك وأود السؤال عن جدوى وفوائد ترطيب التفاح في الغرف بالطرق الحديثة المتبعة وشكراً


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ادعوا لأخيكم ان ييسر الله أمره ويفرج كربه ..... 
إنه على ذلك قدير
اللهم يسر أمره وأمرنا000000000وفرج كربه وكربنا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ادعوا لأخيكم ان ييسر الله أمره ويفرج كربه ..... 
إنه على ذلك قدير
اللهم فرج كربه وكربنا ويسر أمره وأمرنا


----------



## نور محمد علي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ذنوبك


----------



## نور محمد علي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

:13:بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ذنوبك


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى العزيز خالد العسيلى على هذا الملف الطيب


----------



## الاميرة المهاجرة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة في المرحلة الرابعة قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف ولدي مشروع التخرج عن تصميم مخزن (ثلاجة) لحفظ الخضراوات ... فأرجو المساعدة بمواضيع عن هذا التصميم ... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## إبن جبير (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي خالد شكراً لك بارك الله فيك ، نسأل الله أن ييسر أمرك ويزيدك من نعيمة ويلبسك ثوب الصحة


----------



## ملك العراق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ملك العراق (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم شكرا لك


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نرجوا رفع الملف كاملا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلمت يداك أخي الكريم
غفر الله ذنبك ويسر أمرك
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و يسرلنا و لكم الامور وفرج عنا و عنكم الكروب 
و زادكم تميزا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المتميز خالد 
و لنا في بلادكم عيش و ملح الوحدة و لكم نفس الشئ في مصر 
وكان لي زميل دراسة اسمه عبد الجليل السلال ولازلت اذكره بخير 
و في كل الحالات كلنا عرب و كلنا امجاد نرجو ان تتكرر وانا لازالت في مخيلتي صورة المرحوم الزعيم عبد الناصر و قد حمل وسيارته لاول وآخر مرة في تاريخ زعيم عربي وكنت وقتها في السادسة الابتدائية و عمري ربما احدي عشر عاما 
تحية لكم و لكل افراد وطنك


----------



## excellence3012 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## excellence3012 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاتة
ارجو معرفة كيفية اختيار الوحدة الخارجية ( ضاغط ومكثف ) والمبخر بالنسبة لحجم الغرفة 
وشكرا


----------



## basambors (18 فبراير 2010)

نحن طلاب السنة الخامسة قسم قوى في جامعة تشرين نشكر جهودك على ما قدمته لنا من نوط وملخصات أفادتنا كل السنوات جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك المبذولة ولكن نتساءل أين نوط السنة الخامسة إذا بتعرف أين نجدها خبرنا لاتآخذنا إذا أزعجناك


----------



## اراس الكردي (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 فبراير 2010)

وبارك بكم اخوتي و جزاكم الخير كله و نفعكم بالعلم و العمل


----------



## yuonesuqaili (18 فبراير 2010)

*[email protected]*

مشكور كثير اخوي على المعلومات القيمة.
م.يونس العقيلي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احييك من قلبي على الموضوع المتقن و اتمني لكم كل خير 
انا احييك كسوري فاي سوري اتعرف عليه يذكرني بزمن جميل لا يترك مخيلتي و لا ذاكرتي تلك صورة الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر و سيارته محمولة بين ايدي الامناء الاشقاء 
تحبة لك سيدي و لا فرق بين عربي وعربي ​و 
كلنا يعتز بموطنه وليكن اعتزازنا بعروبتنا أشد​


----------



## ajmah (23 فبراير 2010)

الرب يبارك جهودكم المثمرة


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2010)

مجموع الاوسمة: 1 

كل التميز دا 
ووسام واحد فقط
حرام عليكم 
دا يستاهل كل الأوسمة والأنوطة \\\\(جمع اكيد خطأ )والنياشين
يعني أنا عمري ماحاخد وسام في المنبر دا إذا كان كدا التقدير (العسيلي وسام واحد فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
نشوف حتة تانية

1000 الف شكر وسلام 
اللهم فرج كربه وأعده الى بلده التي يحب
ولا تحرمه زيارة حرمك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (19 أبريل 2010)

الله يسير أمره و يفرج همه


----------



## ريم الروح (24 مايو 2010)

صمم مستودع تبريد يتسع ل 300 طن من التفاح معبأة ضمن عبوات من الصناديق الخشبية أبعادها 45*30 cm وارتفاعها 30cm تزن العبوة 27 g قائم. الحرارة النوعية للصناديق 2.5 kg/kj.k ويتم التعبئة خلال 15 يوم
المطلوب حساب أبعاد مستودع التبريد
وتفصيلة لهيكل المستودع مبينا تفصيلة لمواد العزل وطريقة توضعها.
الرجاء من الاستاذ خالد توضيح طريقة الحساب .
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فادى جرجس (24 مايو 2010)

الفففففففففففف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmoud hh (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزى الله كل من يقدم خدمة كخدماتكم الكبيرة كل خير


----------



## المنتسب (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع المفيد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ammar-sl (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي خالد
جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم اشرح صدره ويسر أمره وفرج كربه

ممكن أستاذ خالد شرح ليس بالبسيط وليس بالكثير عن تنفيذ مستودعات التبريد من العزل وغيره
وبالنسبة لمستودعات اللحوم هل يختلف حسابها كثيرا عن مستودعات الخضار؟؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## elmardi (5 أكتوبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_الاخ العزيز الباشمهندس العسيلي اطال الله عمرك ومتعك بالصحه 
_


----------



## aati badri (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وينك وينك وين


----------



## mehdi09 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد حاجة جميلة


----------



## ayadisif (3 ديسمبر 2010)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## mboschi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة الهامة ،أرجو ارفاق الشروط التخزينية لمختلف المنتجات الزراعية واللحوم من حيث درجة الحرارة و الرطوبة المثالية من خلال ضبط نسبة بخار الماء الموجودة في الحيز المراد حفظ المنتج به !!


----------



## نياز (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ادعو الله ان يفتح طريقك و يسهل امرك مثل ما انت سهلت امرنا 
ومشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا رحم الله والديك


----------



## aati badri (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*aily*


----------



## aati badri (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يا هندسة بعد التحميل من المكتبة العامرة
الملف لا يفتح
وهناك رسالة تقول انه خطير على الجهاز
انت خطيت ايه معاه ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اختفت الصور
هل اليها من سبيل


----------



## overtoo (4 يناير 2011)

*تبريد المخازن*

ملف أرجو الفائدة منه


----------



## goor20 (4 يناير 2011)

thanx khaled


----------



## بن القاسم (5 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجزيك عنى كل خير


----------



## mohmoud zahran (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخ خالد على الموضوع الرائع أنا من المهتمين بمخازن التبريد ... هل قمت برفع ملف ال pdf ?


----------



## mohmoud zahran (7 نوفمبر 2012)

أقصد انه في موقع التحميل تظهر رسالة The file link that you requested is not valid
فهل يمكنك رفعه مرة اخرى وأشكر مجهودك وأقدر تعبك معانا


----------



## ahmed17717 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس خالد 
ارجو منك اعاده تحميل الملف 
وانا في اشد الحوجه له 
وشكرا


----------



## MOHAMAD.SO (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## الملك فيصل (28 مايو 2014)

الملف غير موجود علي 4shared تظهر هذه رسالة :
(The file link that you requested is not valid)
​الرجاء من الاخ​* خالد العسيلي*​​*  رفع الملف مره اخري لتعم الفائدة
جزاك الله خير *


----------

